# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Поёт святой

## Алексей Назин

Харе Кришна всем! :vanca calpa: : Олег Торсунов включает на своих лекциях музыку. Подскажите,как зовут того святого,чей голос  включает Олег Геннадиевич? Дайте ссылку на это пение. Заранее спасибо  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В 2015 году была такая музыка 
https://m.vk.com/topic-28315843_31968220

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

А как вы определили, что это "святой", если даже не знаете, кто поет? Сладкий голос это далеко не показатель святости.

----------


## Алексей Назин

Олег Торсунов сам говорил что включил запись,на которой святой человек поёт. Во время лекции сказал и имя назвал,но я забыл,какое.

----------


## Дмитрий В.Ч.

Я помню, раньше он Аиндру прабху включал из сборника VRINDAVAN MELLOWS

----------


## Амира

А разве нельзя написать Торсунову и спросить пение какого святого человека он включает?

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Хари! Хари!



> Харе Кришна всем!: Олег Торсунов включает на своих лекциях музыку. Подскажите,как зовут того святого,чей голос  включает Олег Геннадиевич? Дайте ссылку на это пение. Заранее спасибо


Ссылки у меня нет, но помню, что часто Аударья Дхама включал голос Локанатха Свами махараджа.

----------


## Светлана )

> Харе Кришна всем!: Олег Торсунов включает на своих лекциях музыку. Подскажите,как зовут того святого,чей голос  включает Олег Геннадиевич? Дайте ссылку на это пение. Заранее спасибо


Винод Агарвал.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXx...E-cnykrkEYz6aQ

----------

